# Benro FH-100N filter holder + 82mm Slim Circ Pol



## TheJock (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi folks,

I picked up this filter system and slim Circ-Pol yesterday after careful consideration and I’m delighted with the quality and feel of it (however it hasn’t had an outing yet).

I’ve been to and fro about my purchase as I was originally considering the LEE System, but after visiting the dealers in Dubai that stock both variations I chose the Benro as I felt it had more features without laying out further capital for additional parts.

The main thing that took to my liking was the way the 82m slim Circ-Pol sits snug behind the first filter slot, and that it can be rotated from behind the holder by the grooved ring which is actually a moving part of the 77mm adapter, I also like the weight of the whole system (150 grams including Circ-Pol) and the fact that you can reduce the filter slots to 2 instead of 3 in case you are using an UWA lens. It also feels sturdier than the LEE which I felt was a little loose when I viewed it last week. Another plus is that this whole system cost about $157, which leaves me more money to buy 100mm filters, so, the Little Stopper and a couple of Grads are next on the list!!!

If you’re on the market for a system then I would recommend checking out this new variation (product came to market in Nov 2014) before making your purchase. 

I have added some images below.

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## TheJock (Sep 21, 2015)

In the next photos you can see the back and the "dial" to turn the Circ Pol, you can also see the "sponge" around it on the front to further protect your square filters from scratching.


----------

